# "Climb On" hard salve recipe?



## Zing (Nov 29, 2018)

I just learned I've been "necroposting" so I'll start a new thread here.  I want to replicate the brand Climb On hard hand salve that rock climbers use.  My sons climb and swear by this product and I want to make it for Christmas gifts.  I am curious if anyone has tried this recipe?  The original post is
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/questions-regarding-a-lotion-bar.63861/
and the list of ingedients can be found here
https://skinourishment.com/products/climb-on-original-bar


----------



## lsg (Nov 29, 2018)

I googled  and came up with these ingredients:  Grapeseed oil, apricot kernel oil, yellow beeswax, wheatgerm oil, tocopherol (vitamin E.) and essential oils of lemon, neroli and lavender
Ingredients are usually listed in the order of greatest amount to least amount used. 
Using an example from Soap Queen  (https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/beeswax-lotion-bars-diy/) I would suggest the following:
37% grapeseed oil
36% apricot kernel oil
26.5 beeswax
.5% wheatgerm oil
a few drops of Vitamin E
1%  of the weight of above ingredients-- blend of lemon, neroli and lavender essential oils


----------



## Zing (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks, LSG!


----------



## Zing (Dec 5, 2018)

I’ve been experimenting to come up with a duplicate of Climb On lotion bars.  It’s a hard salve used by rock climbers.  As I’ve mentioned in other posts, my rock-climbing sons swear by this product.  I too got hooked on it (one trip on a rock wall was enough ) and  it’s more effective and longer lasting than the many prescription cremes I’ve tried for my chronically dry and rashy hands.  At $10 a pop, it’s expensive and I cannot believe how quick, easy, and economical it is to make and we will now save a fortune.  Thank you @lsg  and @BattleGnome for your input.  I am so excited about this!

For anyone who is interested, here is the final recipe for what I call "ClamberUp."  It’s heavy on the beeswax and much harder than a typical lotion bar.  The scent is not the same but I prefer my milder scent over the name brand.

41%        beeswax
40%        apricot oil
5%          lavender essential oil
4%          grapeseed oil
4%          wheatgerm oil
2%          lemon essential oil
2%          neroli essential oil
2%          vitamin E oil


----------



## Dawni (Dec 5, 2018)

How hard would you say this will be? I've been wanting to make lotion bars since I have some beeswax coming in but wasn't sure how much of it to add. Tropical climates aren't very good for the typical recipes I've found online. Unless the AC is on all the time, they melt.

Second question is regarding oil replacement, as I don't have apricot nor wheat germ. What I do have is coconut, olive, rice bran, grapeseed, avocado, moringa, babasu and tamanu. I also have shea, cocoa and mango butters.

I'll do some research as well, but thank you!


----------



## redhead1226 (Dec 5, 2018)

I read their description on the site you linked and I am not sure what is in this salve that is healing. Other then the essential oils and the wheat germ oil.  IMHO I think you need some herb infused oils.  Such as comfrey and calendula a little Marshmallow root, plantain.


----------



## SaltedFig (Dec 6, 2018)

Dawni, Moringa and Tamanu are both known for healing properties, so they would be great to look into, especially if you can source it locally


----------



## Zing (Dec 6, 2018)

Dawni said:


> How hard would you say this will be? I've been wanting to make lotion bars since I have some beeswax coming in but wasn't sure how much of it to add. Tropical climates aren't very good for the typical recipes I've found online. Unless the AC is on all the time, they melt.
> 
> Second question is regarding oil replacement, as I don't have apricot nor wheat germ. What I do have is coconut, olive, rice bran, grapeseed, avocado, moringa, babasu and tamanu. I also have shea, cocoa and mango butters.
> 
> I'll do some research as well, but thank you!


 Dawni, my bar is a hard bar that pops out of the tin and slightly starts to melt with the heat of your hand.  It's the only lotion bar I've seen so I cannot compare it to others.  My recipe is _very_ different than most lotion bars recipes which are 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 soft oils, 1/3 hard butters.  Unlike soap experiments, lotion bars are real easy to experiment -- you can just re-melt and adjust ratios/add ingredients.  Have fun!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 6, 2018)

Here's a thread in which I share a recipe for a harder-than-usual lotion bar that I make (see post #21). It slightly softens when held in the hands for a few moments, but doesn't melt at hand temp. It might give you some ideas, @Dawni. I have friends who live in sunny, warm Belize and I know what you're talking about. https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/lotion-bars.72493/


----------



## Loralei (Dec 6, 2018)

Dawni said:


> How hard would you say this will be? I've been wanting to make lotion bars since I have some beeswax coming in but wasn't sure how much of it to add. Tropical climates aren't very good for the typical recipes I've found online. Unless the AC is on all the time, they melt.
> 
> Second question is regarding oil replacement, as I don't have apricot nor wheat germ. What I do have is coconut, olive, rice bran, grapeseed, avocado, moringa, babasu and tamanu. I also have shea, cocoa and mango butters.
> 
> I'll do some research as well, but thank you!


Avocado oil is soooo good for the skin!! I've recently started using it in a number of recipes, and love it!


----------



## Dawni (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks @DeeAnna for the link, and @Zing for posting your recipe and giving me the idea 

And letting me semi-hijack your thread lol

@SaltedFig, I believe my Moringa is local, doubt the Tamanu is but I will do my research on both before I make anything. Thanks 

@Loralei, I haven't been using it enough to notice but I know one test soap that has it is my sister's favorite. Probably will do better in a leave on product, yes? 

Maaaybe I'll get some lotion bars done in time for Christmas, who knows..


----------



## Loralei (Dec 6, 2018)

@Dawni I've now used it in soap and lip balm.. I make a hand salve for my FIL who has psoriasis,  and use other oils for that, but I'm seriously considering trying it out in a lotion bar!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 8, 2018)

lsg said:


> I googled and came up with these ingredients: Grapeseed oil, apricot kernel oil, yellow beeswax, wheatgerm oil, tocopherol (vitamin E.) and essential oils of lemon, neroli and lavender
> Ingredients are usually listed in the order of greatest amount to least amount used.
> Using an example from Soap Queen (https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/beeswax-lotion-bars-diy/) I would suggest the following:
> 37% grapeseed oil
> ...


Looking on Amazon at the product, the list of ingredients in order of most to least: 
What are the ingredients?
Answer: Cera Alba (unrefined yellow beeswax), Prunus armeniaca (apricot kernel oil), , Vitis vinifera (grapeseed oil), Triticum vulgare (virgin wheat germ oil), Essential oils of Citrus Limon (lemon), Citrus vulgaris (neroli), Lavendula angustifolia (essential oil of lavender)(non GMO) Tocopherol (Vit E)


----------



## Zing (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks, @SoaperForLife  but I used a list where lavender is earlier in the list (post 1) and came up with a recipe (post 4) that duplicates the real thing.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 9, 2018)

Zing said:


> Thanks, @SoaperForLife but I used a list where lavender is earlier in the list (post 1) and came up with a recipe (post 4) that duplicates the real thing


Yup but I wasn't replying to your post...  I was responding to #2 which listed beeswax as the third ingredient - wouldn't want people to make it thinking it's a dupe for the original.  After reading some of the reviews on Amazon, I went ahead and ordered a bar of it because I was curious about after feel and how hard it actually is.  It sounds as if it is pretty greasy.


----------



## lsg (Dec 9, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> Yup but I wasn't replying to your post...  I was responding to #2 which listed beeswax as the third ingredient - wouldn't want people to make it thinking it's a dupe for the original.  After reading some of the reviews on Amazon, I went ahead and ordered a bar of it because I was curious about after feel and how hard it actually is.  It sounds as if it is pretty greasy.


The ingredients for the bar I checked were listed with grapeseed oil as the first ingredient.  https://www.rei.com/product/635168/climbon-lotion-bar-1-oz


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 9, 2018)

If you follow the link on Amazon, the second picture is of the back of the tin.  You can read the ingredients there. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017TK2TC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 9, 2018)

lsg said:


> The ingredients for the bar I checked were listed with grapeseed oil as the first ingredient.  https://www.rei.com/product/635168/climbon-lotion-bar-1-oz


Following the link, beeswax is actually the first ingredient on the list



Dawni said:


> How hard would you say this will be? I've been wanting to make lotion bars since I have some beeswax coming in but wasn't sure how much of it to add. Tropical climates aren't very good for the typical recipes I've found online. Unless the AC is on all the time, they melt.
> 
> Second question is regarding oil replacement, as I don't have apricot nor wheat germ. What I do have is coconut, olive, rice bran, grapeseed, avocado, moringa, babasu and tamanu. I also have shea, cocoa and mango butters.
> 
> I'll do some research as well, but thank you!


If you want to make lotion bars for everyday use I would just jar it in your climate, which is what I do with my lotion bar recipe. I then call it Solid Lotion. When I am out at markets, especially in the summer, in which we get 100º F + temps and I also fight direct sun. So in the jar they go shrink wrapped then in the ice chest. When I sell one I warn the person not to put it in the hot car or at the very least keep the jar upright. Even with a seal inside they can leak


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 14, 2018)

Dawni said:


> How hard would you say this will be? I've been wanting to make lotion bars since I have some beeswax coming in but wasn't sure how much of it to add. Tropical climates aren't very good for the typical recipes I've found online. Unless the AC is on all the time, they melt.


Just rec'd the 1 oz. tin from Amazon yesterday.  I was surprised at how tacky (or maybe sticky is a better word) this is right out of the tin.  It is very easy to apply - doesn't take much pressure to leave a thin coat on your hands.  It stays greasy feeling for a fair amount of time (maybe 10 minutes) and then leaves a coating behind that is pretty obvious, especially when you wash your hands.  The neroli is very strong and stays with you for a long time and I wouldn't think that guys would be all that in love with the smell.  Overall I am assuming that it is the ease of application that is the draw for the rock climbers.

I wanted to add to the above post with a recipe but didn't have my copy of it at hand to do that.  There is an old time recipe for a lanolin hand cream that I made some time ago.  You can get more info at the link I've included below.  You just can not beat this for skin repair although you are stuck with the lanolin odor.  I have also made this subbing vegetable lanolin and cupuacu butter (individually) for the lanolin but it isn't as nice.  I think that this would be a far better product for climbers hand repair but alas, it doesn't come in a cute little cube... https://www.pbs.org/weta/roughscience/series3/shakers/handcream.html


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 14, 2018)

Lanisoh lanolin is nearly odor free, although rather expensive, but it's an option if you only need a bit or want an ultrapure lanolin in your product or absolutely hate the smell of lanolin. I usually find it (in the US) with other products for nursing mothers. Walmart carries it. Pharmacies would be likely too.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 15, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Lanisoh lanolin is nearly odor free, although rather expensive, but it's an option if you only need a bit or want an ultrapure lanolin in your product or absolutely hate the smell of lanolin. I usually find it (in the US) with other products for nursing mothers. Walmart carries it. Pharmacies would be likely too


Thanks DeeAnna, I may have to check it out.  Of course I bet if you used Neroli to fragrance the cream you wouldn't notice the lanolin odor <lol>.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 15, 2018)

I for sure wouldn't waste good neroli EO to try to mask lanolin odor! My pocketbook ain't quite deep enough for that.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 16, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> I for sure wouldn't waste good neroli EO to try to mask lanolin odor! My pocketbook ain't quite deep enough for that


That is one I haven't invested in yet but years ago I went to a garage sale and found a couple of old bottles of oils and Neroli was one of them.  Not sure if it is an eo or fo but sure smells just like the Climb On bar.  You know, I bet neroli would work well in a deodorant...


----------



## NewbieAnn (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi and many thanks for this recipe - I just found it. I made the salve and it smells and feels great. Since I am a total newbie when it comes to using essential oils, I am now curious about the high proportion used in this recipe. Is it safe to use more than one essential oil at the recommended dose for each, or is it the total proportion of essential oils that counts? To clarify, I'm wondering if I should remelt my lotion bars and add more of the other ingredients to prevent potential skin sensitivities. I'd prefer to leave well enough alone as I really like the final product, but I'll be giving it away. Any advice? Many thanks again  





Zing said:


> I’ve been experimenting to come up with a duplicate of Climb On lotion bars.  It’s a hard salve used by rock climbers.  As I’ve mentioned in other posts, my rock-climbing sons swear by this product.  I too got hooked on it (one trip on a rock wall was enough ) and  it’s more effective and longer lasting than the many prescription cremes I’ve tried for my chronically dry and rashy hands.  At $10 a pop, it’s expensive and I cannot believe how quick, easy, and economical it is to make and we will now save a fortune.  Thank you @lsg  and @BattleGnome for your input.  I am so excited about this!
> 
> For anyone who is interested, here is the final recipe for what I call "ClamberUp."  It’s heavy on the beeswax and much harder than a typical lotion bar.  The scent is not the same but I prefer my milder scent over the name brand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zing (Jun 19, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!  So in 2018, I was a noob and still learning.  I have tweaked my original recipe since then after learning more about essential oils and getting feedback from my rock-climbing sons.  For essential oil usage rates I go to eocalc -- and if they miss an oil I use Bramble Berry's calculator. 

I will gladly post my latest recipe.  I am out of town now and away from my recipes.  If I forget this week to post it, please @mention me to remind me.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 19, 2021)

@NewbieAnn the best way to find out is to go to eocalc.com. Enter the blend you used, select the correct product type, and  select the product weight. That will give you the safe usage rate for the totals that you used.


----------



## Zing (Jun 20, 2021)

Here's my 2021 recipe for Clamber Up/Climb On:

40%​beeswax40%​apricot oil10%​grapeseed oil5%​wheatgerm oil2%​vitamin E1%​lavender  essential oil1%​lemon essential oil1%​neroli essential oil


----------



## NewbieAnn (Jun 20, 2021)

Zing said:


> Here's my 2021 recipe for Clamber Up/Climb On:
> 
> 40%​beeswax40%​apricot oil10%​grapeseed oil5%​wheatgerm oil2%​vitamin E1%​lavender  essential oil1%​lemon essential oil1%​neroli essential oil


Thank you for remembering! I see you have cut down the percentage of essential oils, which is what I thought after looking at the EO calculator you recommended. I did find it a little confusing though, but I guess I will get used to it with practice. So now my question is, can I salvage my original batch? I don't want all those precious essential oils to go to waste! I thought if I melted it again and added another recipe worth of all the other ingredients but no more essential oils, it would work out that the lemon and neroli EO would be cut down to the proportions in your new recipe, but not the lavender. I kind of think that would be okay though, since it would turn out to be 2.5% which isn't bad if I'm not mistaken. Just looking for confirmation that I am not totally wrong about this approach. The other thing I wonder about is whether the essential oils in the first batch will survive the process of remelting. Even if the fragrance doesn't survive, will the healing properties? Thank you in advance for any advice you can offer. My climbing son is keen to test this out for me!


----------



## Zing (Jun 21, 2021)

NewbieAnn said:


> Thank you for remembering! I see you have cut down the percentage of essential oils, which is what I thought after looking at the EO calculator you recommended. I did find it a little confusing though, but I guess I will get used to it with practice. So now my question is, can I salvage my original batch? I don't want all those precious essential oils to go to waste! I thought if I melted it again and added another recipe worth of all the other ingredients but no more essential oils, it would work out that the lemon and neroli EO would be cut down to the proportions in your new recipe, but not the lavender. I kind of think that would be okay though, since it would turn out to be 2.5% which isn't bad if I'm not mistaken. Just looking for confirmation that I am not totally wrong about this approach. The other thing I wonder about is whether the essential oils in the first batch will survive the process of remelting. Even if the fragrance doesn't survive, will the healing properties? Thank you in advance for any advice you can offer. My climbing son is keen to test this out for me!


I routinely re-melt lotion bars to adjust ratios of ingredients.


----------

